# image resizer for windows 7 Pro 64 bit



## tremmor

Always used Powertoys image resizer from Microsoft. Loved it. quick way to re-size pictures for email. did not find one for powertoys and windows 7 64bit. Tried the XP ver and would not install. What works, this was a very small proggy that worked well, Any ideas?


----------



## lubo4444

This works on Win7 x64. 

http://imageresizer.codeplex.com/

You have to download the x64 version which is located on the "download" tab below the x32 version.


----------



## tremmor

BAM.................that was it. Just like it was before.
thankyou


----------



## lubo4444

tremmor said:


> BAM.................that was it. Just like it was before.
> thankyou



hahaha no problem. Anytime.


----------

